# Synthetic urine...best one?



## Locked (May 3, 2011)

Well hopefully the wife will be joining the work force again soon....but she has been smoking steady for about two years so getting clean in time is out the question. What is a good brand of synthetic urine and some tips on using it?

We are talking about the basic drug screening for new hires...I wld think they wld not even watch....thanks.


----------



## v35b (May 3, 2011)

Hammie. Do a search online for detoxforless.com

One product is called Quick fix...It's synthetic urine.


----------



## Locked (May 3, 2011)

v35b said:
			
		

> Hammie. Do a search online for detoxforless.com
> 
> One product is called Quick fix...It's synthetic urine.




Thanks bro....will google it.


----------



## lordhighlama (May 3, 2011)

you should get with OHC, she was talking to me the other day about one that 4u has been using for years with good results.  Can't remember the name of it now though.  lol


----------



## Locked (May 3, 2011)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> you should get with OHC, she was talking to me the other day about one that 4u has been using for years with good results.  Can't remember the name of it now though.  lol




Thanks bro....I will hit her up via pm later.....


----------



## Growdude (May 4, 2011)

Quickfix worked for me.


----------



## babysnakess (May 4, 2011)

I used to use synthetic urine to pass drug tests, and then I got a letter from the people that administer the test that they could bust synthetic urine and it would count as a fail. I'm lucky I even read the letter, two later they sprung a random on me and I had did nothing to prepare. I bought some stuff at a head shop at the last minute at had 63 nanograms in my system and 50 passes. I had to see a counselar and lucky to only miss one day of work. I told him I only smoked about a one fourth of what I actually smoked and he said wait a minute, do you know how small of an amount 63 nanograms is. I almost put my foot in my mouth. I work construction and I was on the first layoff.


----------



## KaptainKush (May 4, 2011)

Quick fix is the best hands down I have used it numerous times and had perfect results!!!...I usually stick it in a kids sock and safety pin it to the inside of my undies and it comes with a hot hands that keeps it warm and it also has a temp gauge on the bottle


----------



## OldHippieChick (May 4, 2011)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> you should get with OHC, she was talking to me the other day about one that 4u has been using for years with good results.  Can't remember the name of it now though.  lol


 
They've already hooked you up Hammy.
Quick Fix. 
Best of luck for Mrs. HL and the job search.


----------



## Locked (May 4, 2011)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> They've already hooked you up Hammy.
> Quick Fix.
> Best of luck for Mrs. HL and the job search.




Thanks OHC.....and thank you to everyone who chimed in....Quick Fix it will be then.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (May 5, 2011)

KaptainKush said:
			
		

> Quick fix is the best hands down I have used it numerous times and had perfect results!!!...I usually stick it in a kids sock and safety pin it to the inside of my undies and it comes with a hot hands that keeps it warm and it also has a temp gauge on the bottle



no prob for a guy, props to the mrs. on the employment.


----------



## prefersativa (May 5, 2011)

I used QwikFix for the first time this past Monday. The company guidelines showed a 30ng limit for THC, so they are paying for a better test than most places. I passed!


----------



## OldHippieChick (May 6, 2011)

Wow that's good to know. Congrats to prefersativa.


----------



## sickbiker (May 6, 2011)

I tell you what i love Herbal Clean. I know its not synthetic urine I have used it 5 times and works great my girl just used it to pass a test just a few weeks ago. When i was in dive school they pop a random on me I had 3 hours to take the test i ran to gnc waited an hour and passed the test.  synthetic urine wouldnt have worked for me cause i had to get naked and pee in front of the guy. So i like Herbal Clean


----------



## prefersativa (May 6, 2011)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Wow that's good to know. Congrats to prefersativa.


Thank you OHC.


----------



## terky (Oct 29, 2011)

Just a heads up,

I used to use quick fix, used it many times with no problem.

Recently failed a drug test (Union Construction Test Program)

The specific lab was Drug Free Business in Bothell, WA.

They new it was not human urine. I had heard a few guys were getting popped like this. I went in to retake and they were gonna have a guy watch me. I told em I didnt have to pee. He said "you have to now." I told him that if he tried to keep me locked in a room I didnt want to be in we were gonna have some trouble. He stepped aside, test counted as a fail.

I have my Med card for chronic back pain. Union doesn't care and the people they refer you to to see if you have a "drug problem" would rather see me on opiate pain killers. Fools. I told them they are freaking nuts.

Lost my job 2 weeks before I bought my house. Its cool though, been getting tons of work done around the house.

Union guys be careful, get the quickfix bottle but use a friends clean urine and you will be fine.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 30, 2011)

I know this is off topic, but you guys in the States have it pretty rough, do they make you pee for any and every job you apply for????

It is extremely rare to have to do this up here, there is talk of the bus drivers in Toronto having to pee, and there is a huge outrage going on, the union is freaking out and wont allow it, they say it violates their human rights, i doubt it will ever be made manditory.

Its very rare to have to pee except when court ordered. just my thought.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2011)

:ciao:

always have a Box in the truck...they like "Random" testing...seems I randomly get called:rofl:


----------



## ganjagrrl22 (Nov 7, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> I know this is off topic, but you guys in the States have it pretty rough, do they make you pee for any and every job you apply for????
> 
> It is extremely rare to have to do this up here, there is talk of the bus drivers in Toronto having to pee, and there is a huge outrage going on, the union is freaking out and wont allow it, they say it violates their human rights, i doubt it will ever be made manditory.
> 
> Its very rare to have to pee except when court ordered. just my thought.




Yeah, you're not kidding, dman!! It's a bunch of bullshit here, you get a pre-employment drug test with just about every job you get hired for, unless you want to work at a fast food joint. I love my country otherwise, but having so many restrictions against marijuana smokers is ridiculous! Drug testing only lynches pot smokers though, bc cocaine and opiates are out of you in a week. So, go smoke a bunch of crack every week or drink a case of beer and ruin your liver, but don't you dare smoke any natural substances that grow right out of the ground! I know coca and poppies grow out of the ground too, okay, but you have to manipulate their natural forms to produce the concentrated and addictive substances we all know!


----------



## oregonduck76 (Nov 29, 2011)

"Urine Luck" 100% success rate


----------



## ray jay (Nov 29, 2011)

Hammy, I use urine luck.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 30, 2011)

*Hammy*...I use This one now and have been tested a few times...This has a 2 yr shelf life and I allways have one ready inthe truck...only thing I do is get a few more thoise hand warmers:aok:  if ya need any help  Just give a shout bro

:48:


They sell this at a gas station near me ..they sell all sorts mj paraphanella(sp)


----------



## oregonduck76 (Nov 30, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *Hammy*...I use This one now and have been tested a few times...This has a 2 yr shelf life and I allways have one ready inthe truck...only thing I do is get a few more thoise hand warmers:aok:  if ya need any help  Just give a shout bro
> 
> :48:
> 
> ...


yup this works great. people trip too much on tests, this handles the test for you, just pay attention  to the temp


----------



## Maximlis (Feb 1, 2012)

Why you need synthetic urine? How it is related with smoking?


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 8, 2012)

Quick fix alllllllll the way


----------



## ftw2012 (Feb 9, 2012)

i just found this while researching quick fix and urine luck!!

QUICK FIX RECALL NOTICE

Quick Fix  Batches # C091-11, C0101-11, C101-11  are under recall. Please check the batch # on the insert in the box. Do not use the product.  Return unused product and packaging to Spectrum Labs for a free replacement or exchange.We apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## Locked (Feb 9, 2012)

ftw2012 said:
			
		

> i just found this while researching quick fix and urine luck!!
> 
> QUICK FIX RECALL NOTICE
> 
> Quick Fix  Batches # C091-11, C0101-11, C101-11  are under recall. Please check the batch # on the insert in the box. Do not use the product.  Return unused product and packaging to Spectrum Labs for a free replacement or exchange.We apologize for the inconvenience.




Thanks FTW....will hve to check my wife's batch number.


----------



## laralovessmoke (Mar 13, 2012)

first time to use synthetic, quick fix was recommended, but local store was out and had golden shower inhancer.  they said it was all the same.  beware!!  result:  not consistent with human urine.   creatinine was way too low, didn't get to retest and they were not interested in an explanation.  missed out on that job, just lucky I didn't get in more trouble.  I have read many stories of the golden shower inhancer working, maybe I had a bad batch or a more sophisticated test.


----------



## ruufuus (Apr 13, 2012)

personally, i wouldnt waste my money on synthetic urine/detox kits from what i have read and heard from people who use them they absolutely do not work. depending on how your test/urine collection will be administered i would use someone elses urine, someone whom you know will be clean, however, if it is a state mandated test such as court or probationary testing getting caught using someone elses urine is considered adulteration and can catch you a felony charge.  So your best bet would be to use a whizzinator full of someone elses uring, or in a probationary case just dont use drugs, trust me it isnt worth it.  thats just my 2 cents.

sources (personal experience with state mandated testing for over a year)


----------



## PrepperPatriot (Feb 8, 2013)

Some companies use lab testing...which one would work best for this


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 8, 2013)

the Quik fix is made from the same solution they callibrate they machines with...Ive had many tests now and not one Bad issue,,as for the recalls...thiose were in canada..

take care and pee safe


----------

